# You have got to hear this (you won't believe your ears, trust me)....



## Rick Rothstein (Nov 19, 2013)

I am guessing a lot of you have heard of Jackie Evancho, a young opera singer who burst on the world stage at the amazingly young age of 10. If you don't know her, here is a link to her first audition on America's Got Talent where the world was introduced to her...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d_XTvLalJk

I provided the above link for comparison purposes, as the young girl I want to introduce you to sang the same song on Holland's Got Talent back in October and simply blew the judges away with her voice. Her name is Amira Willighagen and she is only 9 years old, but I think her voice is purer, fuller and richer than Jackie Evancho's voice was in her debut performance (especially keeping in mind she is a full year younger). Here is a link to her Holland's Got Talent debut. Enjoy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWpLfncliwU</SPAN>

Unfortunately, the sound quality is not as great on the following vidoe as on the one above, but you can definitely hear what an amazing voice she had back when she was only 8 years old (this video is a full year earleir than the one above)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaOuLNjHWqU</SPAN></SPAN>

Now for the what I consider the more amazing thing about Amira (besides her voice, of course)... she has had no formal training whatsoever, rather, she learned to sing opera by watching YouTube video tutorials on how to sing opera (and apparently, she did this when she was either only 7 or 8 years old)!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 3, 2013)

As of today, there have been 230 views of this thread... and no comments.

Did no one else think this 9 year old was not simply AMAZING? Really???

Perhaps the lead-in segment put people off... if you want to skip over it, start the video at 2:40 by sliding the slider at the bottom of the video window to get right to the beginning of her song.


----------



## RobMatthews (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry Rick, I generally read MrExcel at work, and don't tend to watch music videos at work, and when i get home, I have forgotten about it.

This does sound interesting, however, so I will try to remember...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi, we are "neighbours" (Belgium-Holland: look at the map) of the girl and heard it a few weeks ago, I think. As a profesional musician, I've heard many auditions and exams: her voice sounds to me as perfectly natural, not forced in any way, spontanuous, ... If my memory is OK, she said that she doesn't understand (all) the words she sings.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 31, 2013)

*Amira won!!!*

Just to follow up for those of you following this thread... this 9-year-old girl ended up winning the Holland's Got Talent competition. She sang Ave Maria in the semi-finals and Nessun Dorma in the finals. Here are links to the two performances for you to enjoy...


Semi-Finals Performance
---------------------------------
Amira Willighagen - Ave Maria (HD Quality) - Semi-Finals Holland's Got Talent - 21 December 2013 - YouTube


Finals Performance
--------------------------------
Amira Willighagen - Nessun Dorma (HD Quality - Proper Audio) - Holland's Got Talent - 28/12/2013 - YouTube


----------



## Taul (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Amira won!!!*

Thank you Rick,
I have been following this thread (like many other people) and yes, I’m very impressed with the voice of this young lady. I have been passing on the link via social media to most of the people I know.
Thanks for the follow-up info.
Paul.


----------



## Taul (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Amira won!!!*

deleted - double post


----------

